# Cat meows after cattery stay - advice?



## plumfin (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi all
Our rescue cat, Dotty, had her first stay in the cattery last week and has come back 2 days ago well and healthy. While in the house, she is clingy with me, which is understandable. We have had her for 4 months.

However, she has taken to loudly meowing non stop as she wanders around the garden and then while she is sat outside the catflap watching me, when in next door's garden, coming back into the kitchen - you get the picture. I don't mind it, but am a little concerned that she may do this at night as well, which will cause problems with the neighbours I think. 

Any advice? Is this normal? She is extremely nervous anyway and won't be picked up but she does love company and "talks" to me when I call her, but just want to make sure that this is a passing phase if possible...

Thanks


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Pooh is more vocal than ever. I don't think that this is related to a stay at a cattery in his case since he stayed at home with a cat sitter visiting him twice a day while I was away. I think it's just his way of showing me that he wants attention


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

Daisy was far more vocal after her last cattery stay but it was more of a whiny, pathetic kitten cry rather than her usual shouting (she is 8, so not a baby) she calmed down after a few days and her appetite returned. She lost weight while we were away but I think most cats fret


----------



## plumfin (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for the advice - she is eating loads as normal, so hopefully she will calm down!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Not sure if it's the same thing but my Luna walks round the house crying after a vet visit. She normati
normally settles after a day or so, so I think it is the stress of the visit. 

I hope your cat settles down in the next few days xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ours do it after we've been away..we put it down to them checking we are still there as we usually answer any call. That's with a cat sitter but they also did it after a stay in the cattery when they used to go there. It usually settled after a day or so when they were confident we weren't going again.


----------



## plumfin (Jun 3, 2014)

Good point about the answering calls, as I do exactly the same for Dotty and she runs back to me. She has gotten a little better today, but it is quite a change from the silence we had before cattery. Brings a whole new meaning to the term BC!

Thank you.


----------



## jcw202 (Aug 8, 2014)

Toby had his first cattery stay last month (he has just turned 1), he was there for just under 2 weeks, then when he got home he followed us (well mostly me) around the house crying and yowling for about a week! He also sat at the bottom of the stairs and cried if I was upstairs, instead of just coming up to find me like he normally would. He also didn't really want to spend time outside for the first 2 days home. I was really worried at the time but he is back to normal now so I think he was just trying to guilt-trip us for having a holiday! He came back from the cattery well fed and in good condition though, so he will definitely be going back there next time we are on holiday.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

plumfin said:


> Hi all
> Our rescue cat, Dotty, had her first stay in the cattery last week and has come back 2 days ago well and healthy. While in the house, she is clingy with me, which is understandable. We have had her for 4 months.
> 
> However, she has taken to loudly meowing non stop as she wanders around the garden and then while she is sat outside the catflap watching me, when in next door's garden, coming back into the kitchen - you get the picture. I don't mind it, but am a little concerned that she may do this at night as well, which will cause problems with the neighbours I think.
> ...


Is she neutered yet? If not that might be part of it...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Sounds like she is asking for reassurance.
If she hasn't been like this before the cattery stay, it will diminish after a while.
Maybe she discovered yowling got her extra attention at the cattery.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jcw202 said:


> Toby had his first cattery stay last month (he has just turned 1), he was there for just under 2 weeks, then when he got home he followed us (well mostly me) around the house crying and yowling for about a week! He also sat at the bottom of the stairs and cried if I was upstairs, instead of just coming up to find me like he normally would. He also didn't really want to spend time outside for the first 2 days home. I was really worried at the time but he is back to normal now so I think he was just trying to guilt-trip us for having a holiday! He came back from the cattery well fed and in good condition though, so he will definitely be going back there next time we are on holiday.


This appears to be another old thread raised from the dead! xxx


----------

